# Arctic Wade Fishing Today



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

From friends and family groups to the Nation's top homebuilders; Houston's top Law Firms, you name it, we're "the destination" for some amazing fishing here this Fall. With wade fishing and boat fishing options in play, our guides zeroed in on the hot zones and absolutely hammered the fish. Wade fishing artificial lures has been on fire of late. Capt. Trey Ross smooth lit up the Redfish working mud/grass in super high water conditions on soft plastics with guests of David Weekley Homes on Saturday. Capt. James Cunnigham's guests from David Weekley opted to work bait while wade fishing and managed full Trout and Redfish limits. Boat fishing guests among the group had full limits of Redfish with some also having full limits of Black Drum as well. 4,000 folks follow us on *Instagram*

*Dove Hunting*

We finally managed to get a regular season Dove hunt on the books as a part of a Cast & Blast trip for guests of Elliot Smith. That's officially our FIRST regular season hunt and we still had water standing in the fields. Winds were elevated in the 20's ahead of the front and it was brutal on the shooting. Capt. Jake Huddleston said "they'd have had twice as many if the wind wasn't blowing". Like us on *Facebook*

*Today's Approach - Wade Fishing Bait & Artificial's
*
Capt. Chris Cady, Capt. James Cunningham, and Capt. Terry Spoonemore got the nod for wade fishing with both bait and artificial lures this morning. Pretty raw and immediately brutal assault on the senses to say the least. You know "we're Texicans" and we could use a little ease into Wintery chill to get our blood thickened up a tad...LOL Capt. James Cunnigham shot me a picture of Capt. Chris Cady with a solid Trout, things look like they're going well for guests from California; Texas; and, Missouri. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
*
*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. *www.coastalwaterfowl.com*

*Kayak Fishing & Touring Pack Trips*

We're geared up for your next insertion into the wilds of the Texas mid-coast! From glamping and romance to straight up long range wilderness camping excursions, we'll lead the way for an effortless insertion and extraction. Tours and guided fishing trips, relaxation, and the best adventures and "quick disconnect" anyone could ask for are right out the back door! *www.texaskayaksafari.com* Follow us on *Instagram* & Facebook

*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts
*
At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! www.seadriftbayfishing.com

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it. *www.coastalwaterfowl.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------

